# All mountain bikes with XS size option



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

5'2" and finding it tiresome to troll through manufacturers websites every time I get excited about a bike, only to find out that their Smallest frame is designed for everyone under 5'7".

Looking forward to the next big purchase and drawn to bikes like the Knolly Chilcotin, Liteville 301, Transition Covert, Yeti SB66, Pivot Firebird, etc. Though being on a 650b is nice, there are so many great bikes out there in the "old" wheel size that still shred the mountain. 29er is officially off the table.


Currently on an XS Rocky Mountain Altitude 750 which is a really awesome bike, especially in its slackest setting. The ONLY real downside to this bike is its incredibly tall standover height which is annoying on a good day and downright dangerous on a bad day.

What's out there?


----------



## tahic (Jul 21, 2008)

Pivot Mach 5.7 comes in XS and still good old 26. I ride one ..not XS but still a fantastic bike


----------



## CasadillaSlim (Feb 11, 2012)

I just went through the same thing (I'm 5'3") and was really looking to stay on a 26". Yeti, Ibis, and Pivot all make smaller frames. The Ibis SL-R (size small) fit me really well, and I'm pretty sure they make the SB66 in an XS if you can actually hunt one down. I ended up ordering a Pivot 5.7c in a XS a few weeks ago. It JUST arrived and is currently being built up. I cannot wait to ride it!!! Hopefully it's done by Monday ~ *fingers crossed*


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 17, 2006)

My wife is just under 5' and is having a lot of trouble finding a mtn bike that fits.  The smallest nice bike that I've found is the Juliana Origin (full suspension) and the Nevis (hard tail). Finding one in stock locally is impossible. We may end up ordering.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

This would make a great sticky.


----------



## tahic (Jul 21, 2008)

CasadillaSlim said:


> I just went through the same thing (I'm 5'3") and was really looking to stay on a 26". Yeti, Ibis, and Pivot all make smaller frames. The Ibis SL-R (size small) fit me really well, and I'm pretty sure they make the SB66 in an XS if you can actually hunt one down. I ended up ordering a Pivot 5.7c in a XS a few weeks ago. It JUST arrived and is currently being built up. I cannot wait to ride it!!! Hopefully it's done by Monday ~ *fingers crossed*


Please post up some pics when it's done


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Liteville 301 and 601 have just come onto my radar!
The good news is, they make them in XS.
The better news is, all the reviews of them are downright hard to believe because they're so positive.
The best news is, I'll be in Italy in August and will be able to test ride on some big chunky downhills!

......the less awesome news is that they cost an arm and a leg.......


----------



## CasadillaSlim (Feb 11, 2012)

Tahic - Posted a pic in my original thead here: http://forums.mtbr.com/womens-loung...ch-5-7-size-question-903153.html#post11153823

I'm SOOOO obsessed with the bike, it's rides amazing  Def. glad I went with an XS, small would have been way too large! Now if this snow would just melt!


----------



## tahic (Jul 21, 2008)

CasadillaSlim said:


> Tahic - Posted a pic in my original thead here: http://forums.mtbr.com/womens-loung...ch-5-7-size-question-903153.html#post11153823
> 
> I'm SOOOO obsessed with the bike, it's rides amazing  Def. glad I went with an XS, small would have been way too large! Now if this snow would just melt!


It's gorgeous love all the 'bling' Hope you enjoy and yes a small would have been too big. I ride a small and am 5' 9" !


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

You should definitely check out a Knolly! You ride in them rather than on it. Prior I was riding an XS Yeti ASR-5 and never felt quite comfortable with it's geometry and high bottom bracket. Once I tried out a Knolly Endorphin (Small) it literally took minutes to feel right at home. Geometry, short chain stays and low BB are spot on. 

I wanted a SB66 but at the time but were not offering an XS which really bummed me out. I've noticed they now offer the SB75 in a XS but only available with a 140 fork?! The Knolly Warden (27.5) sits upon 160mm of travel without compromising geometry!


----------



## guamjim (Jun 3, 2013)

Giant Lust and Obsess, both women specific 27.5". Lust has been rated very highly and Giant generally offers a lot of good components for the money.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a tiny friend on a xs Norco sight who seems happy


----------



## catsruletn (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm 5'-2" and have been on a Pivot Mach 4 for several years now. Fits me great!


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

A small Knolly Chilcotin would be perfect for 5'2". I'm 5'6" and I found it to be a hair to small for me!


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 17, 2006)

Looking at the Knolly's, I noticed they have very long top tubes for the size. 57cm for the small is way too long for my wife. Same for the Norco's at 56cm top tube in small. Even the XS SB75 is 55cm. Getting closer but still too long. There's more to fit than stand over. I wish more manufacturers would make some of the smaller bikes. 26" wheels would be just fine.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

In the middle of a 650b conversion on a 2013 Santa Cruz Juli 3.3 (Superlight). For the later years, there doesn't seem to be any mods needed. The Superlight/Juliana also had a really low BB (12.3 or something like that) and is generally regarded as a great 650b candidate.

I understand it's only 100mm of rear wheel travel (typically 120 front), so probably not enough for what you're looking for. But you can buy a NIB 2013 Juli 3.3 with a CTD shock directly from SC for $550.

She's 5'1" and I had a hell of a time finding an XS frame that would fit her.









The "test fit" :thumbsup:








V1 (when I was still considering building it up 26er... don't have pics of it B'd yet)


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

Bluechip said:


> Looking at the Knolly's, I noticed they have very long top tubes for the size. 57cm for the small is way too long for my wife. Same for the Norco's at 56cm top tube in small. Even the XS SB75 is 55cm. Getting closer but still too long. There's more to fit than stand over. I wish more manufacturers would make some of the smaller bikes. 26" wheels would be just fine.


This may not be the best measurement but the reach from the tip of my seat to my handle bar was 16.25" with a 60mm stem. I normally like that distance to be 19" or a little more.


----------



## Gosabrs (Apr 4, 2014)

I just bought a Giant Lust 1 and so far so good. I'm very short- 4'9" without shoes so I gain a bit of height with my 5 10's on. I'm on my tippy toes getting on and off the bike and have to tilt slightly to the side to standover on flat feet.

I have only been on a few bike paths and in my driveway due to all the rain the past week in Western New York. So far so good with the bike handling but the true test will be on the trails. I was fitted at my local shop and it has made a huge difference.

My LBS had me bring in my old bike to be fitted and then compared the results and geo to the new Lust. Since they didn't carry one for my to test ride we went out on a limb and ordered one. She's my new baby!

Good luck with your search!


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm 5'1 and am in love with my Ibis Mojo HD. Size small but with a few small adustments here and there it fits me like a glove.


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Magsrgod said:


> A small Knolly Chilcotin would be perfect for 5'2". I'm 5'6" and I found it to be a hair to small for me!


This is very helpful, thanks. Will be looking into a Warden. And by looking into, I mean hoping the price will ever fall below $2500 for a frame or some used smalls materialize........


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

jm2e said:


> This is very helpful, thanks. Will be looking into a Warden. And by looking into, I mean hoping the price will ever fall below $2500 for a frame or some used smalls materialize........


Glad I could help and good luck! If you ever change your mind and your interested in a Small Chilcotin let me know!


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

sorry to derail the thread but was curious to see what handlebar width everyone is using. i'm currently riding with 725mm width but thinking of going wider (765) for all mountain type of riding. i have 63" wing span.


----------



## Amom (Apr 25, 2014)

For those who find this thread in the future, according to their Facebook page Spawn Cycles out of Canada is coming out with a 24" Shojo bike that looks pretty nice for someone at a lower pricepoint - around Canadian $1200. I bet putting 26" tires on it might make it a decent option for some who need a smaller frame on a smaller budget. Not likely an inexpensive bike, but their smaller bikes are really high quality lightweight bikes.


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

Amom said:


> For those who find this thread in the future, according to their Facebook page Spawn Cycles out of Canada is coming out with a 24" Shojo bike that looks pretty nice for someone at a lower pricepoint - around Canadian $1200. I bet putting 26" tires on it might make it a decent option for some who need a smaller frame on a smaller budget. Not likely an inexpensive bike, but their smaller bikes are really high quality lightweight bikes.


Nice!


----------



## CasadillaSlim (Feb 11, 2012)

RyeBokeh said:


> sorry to derail the thread but was curious to see what handlebar width everyone is using. i'm currently riding with 725mm width but thinking of going wider (765) for all mountain type of riding. i have 63" wing span.


I'm riding a 740MM bar and have ~63" wingspan as well. I'm actually on the verge of trimming off a few mils...but giving it a few more rides before changing anything.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

Scott Contessa Genius comes in an XS


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

CasadillaSlim said:


> I'm riding a 740MM bar and have ~63" wingspan as well. I'm actually on the verge of trimming off a few mils...but giving it a few more rides before changing anything.


Appreciate the info! I should've started off with wider bars then cut them down to my liking. At least it's an excuse to buy something new.


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

Pivot Mach 6 may tick all the boxes for you! All Mountain 650b/27.5, full carbon, 6" of travel, DW suspension, XS that accommodates 4'11" to 5'5" and a ton of great glowing reviews. If money wasn't an object I'd pick one up to go along with my Knolly Endorphin.


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

RyeBokeh said:


> sorry to derail the thread but was curious to see what handlebar width everyone is using. i'm currently riding with 725mm width but thinking of going wider (765) for all mountain type of riding. i have 63" wing span.


I think this is a worthy thread detour since wide bars go hand in hand (😜) with long travel bikes. 
5'2" with 54" wingspan running a 710mm bar. Feels good but could probably go wider. 
Bar width can have a lot to do with how the geometry of the bike feels. If you start with a "perfectly" fit bike (top tube length, stem length, seat rail positioning, etc); a narrow bar will leave the cockpit feeling more cramped while a wider bar will open the cockpit up. So whether your bikes fit is currently too big, too small or just right, take this into consideration if making a large change in bar length.


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Also, some good advice is to do a push up and measure the space from one pinky to the other. This is probably your strongest bar length position. If you're thinking about a really wide bar, measure out and mark the ends on the ground then try a push up with your hands at that width. You might find it feels natural or you might find it's really awkward and leaves you feeling weaker.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

jm2e said:


> Also, some good advice is to do a push up and measure the space from one pinky to the other. This is probably your strongest bar length position. If you're thinking about a really wide bar, measure out and mark the ends on the ground then try a push up with your hands at that width. You might find it feels natural or you might find it's really awkward and leaves you feeling weaker.


Wow. Never thought about that. Great idea!


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

jm2e said:


> Also, some good advice is to do a push up and measure the space from one pinky to the other. This is probably your strongest bar length position. If you're thinking about a really wide bar, measure out and mark the ends on the ground then try a push up with your hands at that width. You might find it feels natural or you might find it's really awkward and leaves you feeling weaker.


Best advice I've heard in a while! Many thanks!


----------



## Hanscc (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm 5'2 as well and had serious issues finding a bike to suit as impossible to test ride anything as shops don't have any in stock in my size! To date I've ridden a ridgeback 15' (men's) hardtail and canyon nerve xc 6 womens in XS. Both hadn't really a great standover (was basically on tiptoes) and felt very perched on top of the bike. Recently bought a 15' specialized 29er, also had a 48' specialized road bike and they both fit like a glove. Perfect reach, low standover and feel very "in" the bike. I have tried many many small men's bikes but usually all 16' frame so just too long in the reach. 

My other possibles(but couldn't test ride) where:
Giant lust/intrigue
Orange 5 diva
Trek lush
Yeti 
Lapierre zesty am 327 lady
Commencal meta am girly

I did try a Scott contessa 29er hardtail but it just didn't seem to fit me at all.


----------



## Asterope (Mar 11, 2014)

I was lucky to score an ex-demo Yeti 575 (2012 model) last year when I was looking for something with a bit more travel/more huckable than my SC Juliana. I'm 5'2" and ride a small (long torso, short legs). The bike is a far better rider than I am, and just inspires confidence on anything I care to throw it down. I know they make the 575 from XS sizes - if you can find one, take it out for a test ride... really fun bike!


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Just returned from 2 weeks in Italy riding super rocky super technical trails. Definitely the hardest trails we've ever ridden, had a metric ton of fun, crashed a bunch, absolutely hammered on gear and wish we were still there.

The Altitude definitely delivered 100%. Standover is definitely still annoying at times, but manageable. The only reason to get a different bike now would be to venture into the mini-downhill realm with possibly more travel and coil shocks if I lived in a place that could justify it. The 650b wheels are still working great. Though some pics/vids make it look like it's a 29er there wasn't really any "big wheel" deficit. Still considering some 26" bikes, but would have to ride and love before buying.

Had a chance to spend part of a ride on a small 26" Covert. Surprised at how stable the bike felt. Less nimble than the Altitude, but felt like it would hold a line through anything at any speed. Standover was a slight improvement over the Altitude, but not awesome. Geo wise, the small covert fits right between an XS and S Altitude which would make it easy to fit with variations in stem length and saddle position. The bike was built up heavier than the upgraded Altitude, which probably contributed a bit.

Had a chance to throw a leg over a small Liteville 301 which was a goal for the trip. Instantly discovered that the standover is not good. Period. Kind of a relief since the bike is phenomenal on paper, super light and cost's a bazillion dollars and has a 3-5 month wait list! They make an XS frame, but it's designed around a 24" rear wheel which just ain't going to happen. Plus, it's more an issue of whether a bike has a swooping top tube. Straight top tubes just won't work.


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Would love for a chance to ride a Warden and a Balance. Those two bikes look amazing.:thumbsup:


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

jm2e said:


> Would love for a chance to ride a Warden and a Balance. Those two bikes look amazing.:thumbsup:


A Knolly Warden is something I'm seriously considering as a future purchase. I'm really enjoying the Endorphin right now and their Four by 4 suspension design feels bottomless and linear! Aesthetically it's utilitarian and clean looking, if you're into that kind of thing, which I like. I just want a little bit more suspension travel without losing the playful and agile feeling. From the reviews I've read, it fits the bill. The extra (although slightly) rolling characteristics of a 650b is also a bonus.

I looked at carbon bikes as well due to their allure and weight savings but price was a sticking point. After reading an interview of Knolly founder Noel Buckley it made me think twice upon the benefits of a carbon frame compared to carbon rims being noticeably more beneficial. Have a read of it here, pretty informative and insightful: https://www.evernote.com/shard/s81/...26a0ce74cdc2/2289b45114bec0b49986e332568de43f

Also... 2 weeks in Italy! What a dream!


----------



## umicheng (Mar 24, 2011)

building up an XS Pivot Mach 6 as we speak! Will post pics and initial ride impressions once I'm done!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey there, i'm 5'3 but with short torso and arms, so i always go for XS (standover is less of an issue, as my legs are a bit long). Giant makes XS in both 27.5, and 29er in their trance models, and 27.5 in the Intrigue (all 120-150mm travel bikes). I"m going to assume the 27.5 is smaller all around. One thing i often do is swap out the stem for something shorter.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

Our daughter outgrew her Specialized 2006 Rockhopper RH with 15" frame in 2011, and we would like to sell it. I thought it might get noticed more here than in the Classifieds.


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Bumping this up, because long winter months are good for the continuing search.

Anxiously looking forward to possible bike demos in the spring. Nagging at brands to come to my backyard for test rides. 

Have been told by a couple brands that their long travel bikes probably won't fit someone 5' 2" tall. They were kind enough to recommend I try a shorter travel bike. How brilliant of them. Perhaps I'll try a hardtail 26er too!!! Not helpful.


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

With some modifications (shorter stem, etc.), my 6in travel, size small steed rocks my world. (5'1'' by the way). 

Find the bike that you love, crunch the numbers, then hop on and see how it feels. Numbers can lie, and at the end of the day, you are the only expert that matters when it comes to your bike. And keep in mind that small changes, like stem length, can dramatically alter how a bike fits and feels.


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks snowgypsy! That's really helpful.
Which generation/model/version/wheels size of Mojo are you riding?


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

jm2e said:


> Thanks snowgypsy! That's really helpful.
> Which generation/model/version/wheels size of Mojo are you riding?


I ride a Ibis Mojo HD, size small. I went from a 90 stem to a 35, and made a few other adjustments to get her perfect (longer handle bars, etc.). Like Stripes, I'm tempted by the HD3, but I already love my bike with every fiber of my being. It's pretty perfect. I think I'll ride my baby for as long as she'll let me.

Edit: size 26 wheels. Just a personal preference.


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

/\ /\ /\ Thanks Ya'll /\ /\ /\


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

Stripes, I'm running mine at 160mm. So playful, so confident, so powerful. I've ridden that bike in a 40 mile xc endurance race and taken her downhilling the same day. She's ridden in Arizona, Utah, Colorado - from fire roads to chunk. With the exception of 40 foot drops and 4K of climbing steep fire roads, there's nothing that she can't do or won't do. 

I'm a big 26er fan. They roll, they jump, they climb, what's not to love? 

I definitely need to upgrade to some wider rims. Tires, stem, new flat pedals (yes, I went to the dark side and have not looked back), and handle bars were last year's upgrades. This year might be the "rim" year. I have to pay off a few more medical bills, however. 

That bike may be a bit too inspiring when it comes to ramps and drops :thumbsup:


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm also on the hunt for a new AM/Trail bike. I am 5'2" with a 29.5" inseam. I find numbers for reach a bit elusive, but have found that XS frames leave me feeling extremely cramped. I do have some issues with finding bikes with enough standover, but I've found enough out there. I bought a Small Giant Anthem 29er in 2011 and absolutely loved my wagon wheels for the trails I was riding in Central NY at the time: smooth, flowy, and not so techy. I have since moved to central MA where the trails are basically rocks stacked on top of other rocks, stacked on top of boulders, so I find the steep head angle and short travel of the Anthem pretty lacking these days. I've also found the 29" wheels a bit tough to navigate through the tight, twisty turns the trail builders seem to favor out here (I know, to fit more trail in less space), but I am not willing to give them up entirely, so I am looking at 27.5" wheels. 

My other specs are a 66/67* head tube angle and 140-160mm of travel in the fork and appropriately spec'd in the rear shock. The price point I'm working with is about $5000, so I've narrowed my scope down to the following:
Kona Process 153 (XS available for 2015)
Devinci Troy
Yeti 575 (XS Available)
Transition Scout
Turner Burner
Giant Trance SX (XS available)

I've ruled out several due to their prices being out of my reach, but other bikes that "fit the bill" were:
Pivot Mach 5.7 or Mach 6 (XS available)
Ibis Mojo HD3
Banshee Rune
Canfield Balance
Yeti SB5 or SB6 (XS available)
Knolly Warden

The biggest reason why I haven't pulled the trigger on a bike yet is not being able to demo one, but based on reviews alone (for the ones I can afford), the Transition Scout and Turner Burner are at the top of my list. I've got a LBS working on getting a small Transition Scout in for me so I can try it out. If it fits and feels good, I will probably get that one! If not, I'll keep going down the list.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Mudgirl-
I'm 5'6"30" inseam, own a small Devinci troy, demo'd a kona process 134, and ridden my husband's small turner burner.

Here's my 2 cents: The Devinci troy feels bigger than the burner. I run it with a straight seatpost and 50mm stem, so at 5'2" it *may* feel a tad big, I dunno tho. The turners always have had a wonderfully small feel for shorter riders (I've had quite a few) The Kona Process 134 that I rode rips the DH, but was a pig at climbing. My other gripe was the wheelbase on the process was long. But with the long WB, it loved fast straight rough rocky trails, but felt cumbersome around tight twisty single track. But you said 2015 has XS, so it may alleviate those issues. I got the Troy because of I wanted 67 degree angle and low bb. Plus the dual position pike was the bomb for climbing, and of course the pricepoint. But of those three, and your budget, I like the burner the best, no real negatives about the bike and great service. I didn't get one because my husband already had one and I wanted to try the DW split pivot. The Troy is a fun descender, but the burner is just a better technical climber and descends just as well. I don't see the new 2015 Intense Tracer 275 on your list. 66.5' head angle with 160mm, throw on an adjustable fork and that might fit the bill.


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

jewels said:


> Hi Mudgirl-
> I'm 5'6"30" inseam, own a small Devinci troy, demo'd a kona process 134, and ridden my husband's small turner burner.
> 
> Here's my 2 cents...


Thank you, Jewels! I appreciate your feedback. To be honest, I'm not too keen on the Kona Process and only have it on my list due to price and specs, so your review of it puts the nail in the coffin on it for me. I don't have the Intense on my list b/c the small has a 31.75" standover on it... that's just a bit too high for me. They are really nice looking bikes, though, and that's the one at the top of my boyfriend's list. I love the look of the Devinci Troy, especially the blue/green/yellow color scheme. I'm glad to hear you like it so much. The reviews I've read on it seem pretty mixed--owners of the bike rave about it here on mtbr, but the "professional" reviews of the bike seem lukewarm. I a friend who bought one last summer and really loves it as well.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

I didn't know much about the scout, but looked it up after I posted. Looks like a really cool bike and may have a little more aggressive geo than the burner since everything is based off 140 fork, so you could always overfork it for the DH with a adjustable front fork. I'd be interested in your opinion after testing it.


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Mudgirl, we'll be anxiously looking forward to your reports. The only confirmation I have for our neck of the woods is a Pivot demo in April. Feels like such a long wait!!!!

Mr jm2e is trying to get me to look at the Spec Ed Enduro Epert 650b. The numbers are all there. Long travel, slack, low standover, carbon option..........................
Still holding a grudge for them cutting Sam Hill to sign Aaron Gwin.


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, I didn't get a chance to demo anything, but I did get itchy trigger fingers once I got my tax refund. There is just something about the DeVinci Troy that really draws me, so I ended up ordering a 2015 Troy in an aluminum frame, size small. I debated over ordering the carbon frame, but in the end I decided to use the additional $500 the carbon frame would have cost me to upgrade the wheelset to a Stan's Flow. I also upgraded to a Reverb dropper post, RaceFace Turbine handlebar, and Hope seatpost collar. Haven't gotten pedals on it yet, but that will probably happen today. The bike arrived over a month ago, but our trails are only just now drying out enough to take it out for a spin!


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

Finally got the Troy out for a ride this past Sunday. It felt great once I got the suspension dialed in. It climbs well, descends well. It also fits me very nicely. I went with flat pedals for the first time (Saints) with some 5-10 Karvers, and I have no complaints. It was awesome to be able to get a foot down quickly, and my feet didn't slip around or off the pedals at all. I rode pretty mild terrain, so I'm curious to see what my verdict is once I get into our more typical rocky New England trails.


----------



## RyeBokeh (Feb 23, 2007)

Congrats on the Troy. Can't go wrong with that beauty. Geometry sheet looks accommodating for shorter riders and specs look like it's a speedy trail ripper! By your initial review it appears you've picked a winner!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

mudgirl said:


> Finally got the Troy out for a ride this past Sunday. It felt great once I got the suspension dialed in. It climbs well, descends well. It also fits me very nicely. I went with flat pedals for the first time (Saints) with some 5-10 Karvers, and I have no complaints. It was awesome to be able to get a foot down quickly, and my feet didn't slip around or off the pedals at all. I rode pretty mild terrain, so I'm curious to see what my verdict is once I get into our more typical rocky New England trails.


Nice with the flats and the Karvers!  Once you go flat...lol. Nah, I'm sure you'll still use clipless a lot. But honestly, for rougher stuff, or when I just want to work on technique, I really appreciate having flat pedals. I used to worry about my feet flying off the pedals over rough stuff, but I think I've grown so accustomed to them and my technique has improved, my feet don't come off the pedals, even when riding in the rough.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey all! 

just wondering if there are any suggestions for a hardtail bike-packing type bike for a woman who is 5'2, about 100lbs. My fiance and I are looking to start riding this way. I am 1 paycheck away from getting a Surly ERS for myself, and was wondering if it is possible for someone of her stature to get into a 29er+? 

Is it easier/better for someone of her height to stay in the 26 wheel range? She would definitely be considered a "beginner" in this arena of riding, and wants to learn with me. I have never had to think about fitting a significant other cause all of my ex's were not into riding. I am excited to bring out onto the trails. 

We are planning to head out to the Lake Placid area for vacation this summer and thought it would be cool to do some riding there, a well as just around here in Ohio.


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

sXeXBMXer, given that the goal of this thread was to talk about 5-6" travel downhill oriented bikes, you might want to post somewhere else for people who know more about bike packing. FWIW, Mr jm2e has a Medium Yelli Screamy that has a way better standover than even my XS Rocky Altitude. I was considering one before I learned about the magic of full suspension! For a 29er Hard Tail, he seems to think it rips and feels more like he's riding "in the bike" rather than "up on top" of the bike. Maybe worth looking into, if your female friend is more interested in having fun riding the bike than in hauling baggage with it. 

Meanwhile:
I got a chance to demo a small Specialized Enduro 650b a few weeks ago. It fit about a half size smaller than the Nomad I demoed and the standover was definitely better. It plows through fast technical downhills and was definitely a lot of fun to ride. Biggest downside is limited option for dropper post lengths due to the short maximum seatpost insertion. Will be going back with a 100mm LEV to see if it will work (my 125mm LEV was a mile too long).


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

jm2e said:


> sXeXBMXer, given that the goal of this thread was to talk about 5-6" travel downhill oriented bikes, you might want to post somewhere else for people who know more about bike packing. FWIW, Mr jm2e has a Medium Yelli Screamy that has a way better standover than even my XS Rocky Altitude. I was considering one before I learned about the magic of full suspension! For a 29er Hard Tail, he seems to think it rips and feels more like he's riding "in the bike" rather than "up on top" of the bike. Maybe worth looking into, if your female friend is more interested in having fun riding the bike than in hauling baggage with it.


cool. Thanks for all of the advice. I am going to post in the bike-packing thread as well. but just happened to come across this as I was browsing the forum. This is actually one of the only forums that has had a dedicated area for women.


----------



## EcoTravelerChick (Jun 27, 2012)

jm2e said:


> Meanwhile:
> I got a chance to demo a small Specialized Enduro 650b a few weeks ago. It fit about a half size smaller than the Nomad I demoed and the standover was definitely better. It plows through fast technical downhills and was definitely a lot of fun to ride. Biggest downside is limited option for dropper post lengths due to the short maximum seatpost insertion. Will be going back with a 100mm LEV to see if it will work (my 125mm LEV was a mile too long).


jm2e - I'm interested to hear more about your test ride! I'm interested in the Enduro 650b but I'm 5 foot nothing... I rode the Specialized Rumor Comp 29er in xs last summer, and was absolutely miserable - standover height was fine, but I was soooo stretched out, with handle bars a mile wide. in fact I badly wrenched my lower back on the second day of a 5 day trip out west because of the fit of the bike! There's a Specialized dealer near my parents house, who I will be visiting this summer, and am wondering if I should bother finding out if they stock Enduros.

I'm also wondering what people think of the new 2016 Specialized Rhyme 650b?


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

ETC,
Sorry for the late reply. I'd say try to find an Enduro to get on that you can ride up and down some real trail. For me, the fit worked and I knew I could fine tune it alright with stem, handlebar and saddle adjustments. However, the limited ability to use a respectable length dropper convinced me that it wasn't worth spending that much money on a new bike. If you're using a dropper, you'll probably be limited to a 75mm post from KS or Specialized, and even that might not work for your 60" height. If you're using a rigid post, the Enduro seems like an odd choice of bike. That's just my perspective though.
FWIW, I just ordered a Warden. Hoping this is "the one"!!!
Good luck with your search.
mrs jm2e


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Update on this saga, well my saga at least.

The Warden is amazing. Zero regrets. Fits like a glove and charges up and down hill with such confidence that I am the only limiting factor here.
So happy.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

jm2e said:


> Update on this saga, well my saga at least.
> 
> The Warden is amazing. Zero regrets. Fits like a glove and charges up and down hill with such confidence that I am the only limiting factor here.
> So happy.


Glad you love your Knolly! Most of us that ride them do. I knew a small would fit you perfectly. I hope you have many years of happiness on it, cause it will last a long long time!


----------



## AMN_10 (Jan 27, 2014)

I am 5'1" with a very short inseam (just under 28"). I have ridden both the Rumor 650b in size small and the all new Specialized Rhyme in size XS. I prefer the Rhyme since it has more 150mm of travel and has a carbon version... it's a freakin' trail shredder!!!


----------

